# Looking for latex RP partner



## Boogers1108 (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m looking for someone to do an RP with me involving liquid latex.

I have a variety of ideas, with different fetishes and kinks.

lemme know if you’re interested!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

Then you're going to love @NoahGryphon


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 14, 2020)

interesting i would like to talk about this if you're interested


----------



## NoahGryphon (Jan 30, 2020)

If you still need halp i know some furs you could RP with


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 30, 2020)

I'd love to do some latex rp!


----------



## jax98 (Mar 3, 2020)

I’d love to do a latex rp!


----------



## Devben98 (Mar 6, 2020)

Sounds interesting, I do a latex rp


----------

